# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gliko (Liko :) )

## ^VJOSA^

dini gje behen gliko arre ketu ne us,,, dhe si e kan emrin ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Eni

sorry,

une e di se si i bejne permetaret.

----------


## dimegeni

Pa na e trego Eni njeher si i bejne permetaret te mira apo jo?
Me sa di une ata vetem rakine kane te mire  :buzeqeshje: )))))))))))))

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hihihihi edhe un e di si i bejne permetaret po puna eshte se nuk i bej dot ne US...po u pa puna do porosisim ne Permet edhe ca raki rrushi per ty dime... :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

^Vjosa^ nje menyre pak a shume te "sakte" se si mund te besh Gliko Arre apo Gliko Imoniku (shalqini) e gjen tek tema e Embëlsirave .

Ndersa te gatshme ne Amerike kerko tek seksioni i "International Foods" tek Meijer ose dyqane boshnjake, aziatike etj (te huaj me pak fjale). Meijer edhe pse jo gjithmone, nxjerr gjera te tilla te vecanta nje here ne vit  :buzeqeshje:  po te jesh me fat mund te rastisesh te kerkosh ate nje here ne vit kur ata i kane nxjerre ne shitje.



p.s. ^Vjosa^ edhe nga Përmeti edhe nuk je e sigurt nese Gliko Shalqini behet me gëlqere apo jo  :perqeshje:  Kur te kesh kohe shkruaj ate mënyrën e veçantë si e bëni ju në Përmet glikone e arrës, se ku i dihet e vjedhim receten dhe hapim ndonje dyqan Shqiptar këtu ku jemi....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Fiori i kam zene me radhe  qe tek maqedonsi aty ne Ryan ene ke arabi ene skam gjet...
ps po i them mamit ti shkruj recetat e glikove , amon vidhi dhe bej ate dyqanin ti se aty me ke perdit  :ngerdheshje: 

by the way un pervete jam disaster per te gatu, i missed that part nga Permeti, s'di me gatu hic ndaj i kerkoj te gatshme lol ( turp kur them jam nga Permeti, po do mesoj kur te rritem  :ngerdheshje: )

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## juliano1

ajo nuk mesohet pôr "vidhet"
keshtu thone andej nga permeti 
nuk ka  formule te sakte ai qe do te mesoje duhet ta marre me sy

----------


## Eni

Bravo Juliano,

"nuk mesohet, por vidhet"

Glikoja e arres behet andej nga mesi - fundi i majit, pasi arrat akoma nuk e kane formuar levozhgen e tyre.

Keshtu jeni akoma ne kohe per te "vjedhur" receten  :buzeqeshje:  

plus ju paralajmeroj se procedura e pergatitjes se kesaj glikoje tradicionale _made in Permeti_ zgjat ca, dmth shkon prej 15 diteve (receta e shpejte) deri ne 40 dite (menyra tradicionale), dite ne te cilat arrat ruhen ne uje, i cili nderrohet perdite, ne menyre qe arrave t'u dali hidhesira.

Pra kush ka nerva, forca
 virjuni punes se kopjimit :P

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Une kam ngrene vetem nje here gliko arre dhe ka qene nja nga gjerat me te shijshme qe kam provuar...... jam vullnetar i gatshem per cdo vjedhje te recetes.

----------


## Fiori

Po une per te vjedhuren po flas qe ne fillim Ork po jo te gjithe e lexojne shqipen fjale per fjale. E vetmja e keqe ketu ne Amerike eshte se nuk gjen kaçka se po te gjenim ato dhe nje gliko do ja gjenim anen si ta benim. 

Thone nuk eshte shpata por eshte dora e Skenderbeut, megjithate me duket se pa shpate fare Skenderbeu ska me cfare te luftoje  :buzeqeshje: 


p.s. Sigurisht agjente do futja Vjosen meqenese njeh shume permetare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## edspace

Sa e vrisni mendjen dhe ju. 
Me sa di une permeti i ka djemte dhe vajzat me shumice. 
Martohuni me nje Permetar/e dhe mos kini frike se do kenaqeni me gliko me arra e shalqin sa tu krimben dhembet.

Po ta kini mire me vjeren (teme tjeter kjo) mbase u tregon dhe receten. 

Mos kerkoni ta vidhni. Glikoja vjen bashke me pajen ne Permet. 

Gliko/Reçele behen dhe me cipat e portokalles, fiq, kumblla, qershi etj. Glikoja te krimb dhembet prandaj shoqerohet dhe me goten e rakise. 

Po ta hani rregullisht u embelson dhe zemren. Eshte ilac per nuset e liga.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orku

Ne cfare date zhvillohet miss Permeti ?????.....hahahaha

----------


## ^VJOSA^

p.s. Sigurisht agjente do futja Vjosen meqenese njeh shume permetare 

hihiihih do te te prezantoj ndonje.?  :ngerdheshje: 


edspace ...pse aq e lehte eshte te martohesh me Permetar/e ..hihiih duhet te mesosh te besh gliko arre njeher  :ngerdheshje: 
(sidomos ato nuset e liga) le qe permeti nuk ka nuse te liga , sipas vendit dhe kuvendi...ai vend i zgjedh nuset hahahha shaka lol

meqe tha orku... ne Permet nuk behet miss Permeti sepse kan veshtiresi ke te zgjedhin ,,,te gjitha gocat jan si trendafilat e Permetit...po me duket behet miss gliko arre  :ngerdheshje:   akoma tek glikot e kam mendjen une.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## apollonia1982

Me ka vajtur mendja per nje liko (jo recel) portokalle sa vet e di. Di ndonje nga ju shefat e afte te forumit se si behet saktesisht? 
Pres sugjerime...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Eni

1 kg portokalle me lekure te trashe 
1 kg sheqer/1 liter uje

Pergatija:

Portokalleve u ferkojme ne rende pak lekuren, sa t'u iki shkelqimi siper i lekures. Portokallet e kaluara ne rende menjehere hidhen ne nje ene me uje te ftohte, ne menyre qe lekura e tyre siper te ruaje freskine dhe te mos nxihet a zbehet.
Pastaj i ndajme ne copa, kjo varet nga madhesia e portokaleve, ku te medhate kryesisht ndahen ne 6 copa e te voglat ne kater.
Pasi i kemi ndare ne copa, keto te fundit i shtrydhim qe t'u dale pak lengu.
Pas ketij procesi, copat e prera i hedhim ne nje tenxhere dhe pasi marrin vale, i leme dhe per nja 5 minuta duke vluar e pastaj i hedhim ne nje kullorse. Ky proces perseritet nja 3-4 here, sa t'u dale portokalleve hidhesira.
Me pas pergatitet *sherbet*i, duke hedhur ne nje ene per vlim 1 liter uje e 1 kg sheqer. Shikojme me sy kur sherbeti arrin masen e duhur te trashjes dhe i shtojme copat e portokalleve. 
Kete mase e leme te vloje per disa kohe, derisa sherbeti rifillon serisht te trashet. GJate kohes se vlimit te glikose, me nje luge te paster, i heqim shkumen siper qe procesi i vlimit krijon ne siperfaqe te mase qe vlon.
Me pas e heqim nga zjarri dhe pas nja 8-10 oresh kete mase e veme dhe nje here te marri vale, ne menyre qe glikoja te njehsohet per nga embelsia. Pra t'u kete hyre sheqeri ne masen e duhur portokalleve.


Keshtu e bej une glikone e portokalleve.
Ka ca qe ne vend te copave te portokalleve, bejne gliko po recel cipat. Personalisht kete recel me cipat e portokalleve s'e kam qejf.
Preferoj glikone me frutin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kolombi

Nena ime eshte mjeshtre ne berjen e likove ,une do vecoja ne vecanti ate te arres.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## glaukus 001

*G*liko, gliko.

Ajo me ftonj me ka pas pelqyer shume ...

----------


## Eni

Ate te arres permetaret e mbajne si numri 1 dhe eshte krenaria e tyre neper gostira. Dhe ne fakt nuk e kane gabim  :buzeqeshje: 

Mua me pelqen me shume nga te gjitha, glikoja me qershi.

----------


## dimegeni

Po gliko me limona ka provuar njeri?
Me duket se behet keshtu:
Merren limonat dhe leren te thahen ne diell.
I hidhet 2 kile sheqer i zier ne uje
Ja hedh sheqerin limonave(normal pasi i ke prere ne vesh te vegjel) dhe i le dy dite,pasanej ndez furen e co 239 grade dhe per 15 minuta leret aty.I hudh dhe nje cik  kripe sa per lezet,pastaj i shton copa fiku te vyshkura mundesisht nga viti i kaluar.I fut dhe nje te zime tjeter me long makaronash del speciale fare,ne fund fare kur e hedh ne pjate e sperkat me sherbet errushi.


ps.Pervec recetave te glikove vej re dhe nje tip "feud" mes Vjoses dhe Fiorit.Ky "feud" me kujton ate te Britney v Christina

----------


## edspace

> _Postuar më parë nga dimegeni_ 
> Me duket se behet keshtu:


Ore dime, mos ki turp ore! Te jesh krenar qe ua ke kaluar femrave per gliko. Do kesh ndonje damar nga Permeti.

----------

